# Onkyo TX-SR606 HDMI Out Issue



## eab6287 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey,

I recently purchased the new AppleTV. Immediately after setting it up, I noticed that my Panasonic plasma started losing the HDMI signal from my receiver. It would go black and light up the "HDMI1" label on the screen as if I disconnected the cable. This happens for a moment, then it reconnects and works properly for a minute, or a second, or an hour, then it happens again. Sometimes jiggling around the HDMI cable at the back of the receiver between the receiver and the TV seems to change things, sometimes not. 

At first I thought I had a defective AppleTV since I haven't had any trouble with the system in the past, but the HDMI dropout occurs with other sources selected as well. 

Also, this seems to happen more frequently after the receiver has warmed up a bit. 

Any ideas? Think the HDMI out has just gone bad on the Onkyo? I haven't been able to try swapping the cable yet since its inside the drywall, but I suppose I could if necessary. Doesn't sound like a cable issue to me though...
Repair options?

Thanks!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, great to have you here 

Sorry to hear about your issue, Ive had the same issue in the past myself and I know it can be frustrating. It sounds like a very common issue, sounds like an HDMI 'handshake' issue (essentially a communication failure between source, AVR, and display). My former AVR, an Onkyo 3007, would require I cycle back and forth between different sources before I got a clear and stable image on the source I wanted. My problem was completely solved by replacing my AVR with a completely different make and model. Not sure whether it was a difference in how the different manufactures design and implemented their HDMI system or if it was the fact that my new AVR has no video processing of any kind, or perhaps a combination of both differences that did the trick. Not saying you have to replace your AVR, you may find a trick that will fix it (like I did switching back and forth between sources). You can also try by-passing any video processing and see if that helps. Also, did you unplug the AVR and let it sit for a moment, see if that helps? Knowing what I know about HDMI and how fickle it is, I venture to say there is nothing wrong with your AVR per se.


----------



## eab6287 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply - I thought about thi possibility but it would seem that that shouldn't be the issue since the system has worked just fine for years. A problem like this popping up seemingly out of nowhere seems to indicate that something is going bad, no? The same bluray player that I've had for years with the system with no issues all of the sudden doesn't work...

I would understand if it was an issue isolated to the new AppleTV, but since it's with all sources...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Started happening at the same time you added an additional component tho. Since all sources go through the same hand shake procedure Im not surprised it suddenly started happening on all your sources (even ones that previously worked fine). I suppose something suddenly might have gone wrong with your AVR, at the same time that you added your AppleTV, but that would be an awfully big coincidence. Thats why I recommended you unplug the power, AVR might just need a good reset.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the same problem but with my Panasonic TV and my Sony Blueray. I will unplug the hdmi cable from the blueray and plug it back in and it fires up. frustrating in the middle of a movie


----------



## eab6287 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'll try the power cycling idea. I have tried removing and re-plugging the cable a few times but that doesn't seem to solve it. Keeps flickering on and off


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Your HDMI board may be going out. If so you can sometimes find a rebuilt board on ebay or I've read you can DIY with same or better parts (capacitors) if you're good with a soldering iron. There is a thread over at AVS detailing the DIY steps. I haven't needed to do it yet but if you're just going to throw out the receiver anyway it might be fun to try. But before doing any of that I'd replace the HDMI cable just to eliminate the easiest and cheapest possibility.


----------



## eab6287 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice. It turns out that it is a bad HDMI out, as when I connect sources directly to the TV there's no problem. I sent Onkyo a message through their contact form on the website and a few days later, to my extreme delight/surprise, they let me know that I should bring it to the dealer nearby in Manhattan and they'd be fixing it for free. Mind you, this receiver is 3-4 years old. Excellent customer service! I'll update when I find out specifically which parts were replaced just FYI.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Great news  Sadly my 3007 had been given a clean bill of health by an authorized repair facility and was apparently just a side effect of the associated gear, very happy to hear they dont think thats the case with you


----------

